# Nick Murray review and test drive of the tesla model 3. A fun video



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the 'Performance Model'?


----------



## eye.surgeon (Feb 20, 2017)

One of my favorite youtubers and a great reviewer. He has a big following in the Porsche community. Had a lot of positive things to say


----------



## Grashelm (Aug 4, 2017)

Lol!!! 5 min mark when the do the "drag race", look at the speed on the screen.


----------



## Justmurr (Aug 13, 2017)

Grashelm said:


> Lol!!! 5 min mark when the do the "drag race", look at the speed on the screen.


Ha! Good catch ...just something you don't think about when filming these things...obviously this guy has experience. Don't film yourself breaking laws...makes sense.

Liked this guys positivity and how realistically he viewed the fit & finish/panel gaps that everyone is going on and on about....yeah sure I hope mine doesn't have any but if it does and it's not glaringly awful, I'll be able to focus more on how it feels to drive it.


----------

